# LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel



## Explosiv (21. Dezember 2009)

*LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

*LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*​


LG hat ein LCD-Display vorgestellt, welcher zeigen soll wie groß das Technologische Know-How des Unternehmens ist. So stellte LG einen LCD-Bilschirm vor, welcher fast schon absurd dünn ist und satte 42-Zoll misst.  

Die LED baclklit Full HD-Panel ist nur 2,6 mm dünn und unterstützt eine Bildwiederholrate von 120Hz. LG behauptet, es wiegt weniger als 4 kg und kann leicht an der Wand montiert werden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man bedenke, ein durchschnittliches HDMI-oder Stromkabel ist bereits viel dicker als die 2,6 mm-Dicke des Bildschirms. 
Die Extreme Slim wird auf der CES vorgestellt werden, aber es ist noch unklar, ob sie in Produktion gehen wird.

Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Nee, is klar... da muss ich ja Angst haben, wenn ich das Teil abwische oder was dran anschließe... Netzteil natürlich extern - wer braucht sowas?

MfG


----------



## Explosiv (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



killer89 schrieb:


> wer braucht sowas?



Also ich könnte das schon gebrauchen, natürlich geschenkt  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Geschenkt und funktionieren könnte das sicherlich jeder gebrauchen  nur ist der Vorteil dieser dünnen Bauform doch dadurch wieder im Allerwertesten, dass man die ganzen Anschlüsse noch unterbringen muss und die dann trotzdem dicker ist... 
Uuuuund: als normaler Mensch hat man leider nicht so dünne Finger, dass man gut an die Anschlüsse kommt, wenn das Ding erstmal hängt... ich würd mir zum Beispiel dann extra ne Wandhalterung kaufen, die ich so abziehen kann, schönen Teleskoparm halt 

MfG


----------



## Aholic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Ich musste gerade nochmal nachmessen wieviel 2,6mm sind, nicht übel


----------



## herethic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



Aholic schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade nochmal nachmessen wieviel 2,6mm sind, nicht übel


Ich frag mich nur wo 

Bitte nicht ernstnehmen


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

jeder der in avatar war, weiß doch wie die zukunft aussehen wird. links und rechts jeweils ein projektor und fertig, da kann das bild auch 20m groß sein.


----------



## Aholic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wo
> 
> Bitte nicht ernstnehmen



An meinem Line....nein..an "einem" Lineal


----------



## Hektor123 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Echt beeindruckend. Ich hätte da ehrlich gesagt Angst das kaputt zu machen.


----------



## BeerIsGood (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Ich denke gerade an die Geschichte mit dem Macbook air im Altpapierstapel, das dann weggekommen ist  Im Ernst, so dünne Fernseher bringen erst was, wenn die Technik außenrum (Anschlüsse z.B.) entsprechend klein ist.


----------



## TheGamler (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Wozu Anschlüsse? 

Strom und Bildsignal kommt doch (in Zukunft) drahtlos


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

das ist doch die gleiche sache wie bei den Concept Autos 

a ist doch bestimmt in LCD Kunstoff Chips 

da ist doch jede menge Dummy drin .


----------



## Explosiv (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> a ist doch bestimmt in LCD Kunstoff Chips
> 
> da ist doch jede menge Dummy drin .



Sry, aber ich verstehe deinen Text irgendwie ned 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Aholic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Sry, aber ich verstehe deinen Text irgendwie ned
> Gruß Explosiv



Hab ich auch nicht, dabei dachte ich, ich wäre der einzigste


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Finde denn Bildschirm sehr geil. Hoffe das solche Monitore mehr kommen. Dann könnte man Handys und Notebooks noch dünner Aufbauen.


----------



## Glan (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

wenns serienreif wird,werd ich es eh nicht kaufen.Ich hätt angst sowas dünnes zu zerbrechen.


----------



## push@max (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Wow, ich bin begeistert, wie flach die Dinger mittlerweile werden können.

Hoffentlich gehen sie in Produktion


----------



## DerMav (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Wozu Anschlüsse?
> 
> Strom und Bildsignal kommt doch (in Zukunft) drahtlos



Wireless HDMI gibts ja schon - Aber strom... In Zukunft laden die sich bestimmt durch Bakterien auf


----------



## Limer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Stellt sich noch die Frage wie das Bild in der Praxis ausschaut...Denke der Markt für solche extrem dünnen Geräte ist nicht beim Privathashalt zusuchen. Gibt ja auch jetzt schon dünne Geräte, verkauft werden die deshalb aber auch nicht besser...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Sehr Geil!
die Fernbedienung ist dann wahrscheinlich 1mm , die kann auch nicht mehr herunterfallen , da sie nicht fällt sondern wie ein Blatt Papier hinunter segelt.

Naja , wers braucht....


----------



## feivel (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

ist mir auch relativ egal wie breit die teile sind..aber wenn der preis mal passt und das bild...


----------



## BigBubby (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Finde denn Bildschirm sehr geil. Hoffe das solche Monitore mehr kommen. Dann könnte man Handys und Notebooks noch dünner Aufbauen.



handys kannst du nicht viel dünner machen, da man sie in der hosentasche trägt und sie dann zu leicht brechen würden.


----------



## BeerIsGood (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Und wie wär's mit Induktion für den Strom? Am besten entsprechende Andockstellen gleich überall in der Wand einbauen, wenn das Haus errichtet wird, dann muß man nie wieder ohne Strom auskommen ^^


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

2,6mm ist echt verdammt wenig 

Brauche ich aber nicht.


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

sehr geil das ding^^


----------



## TroyAnner (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

*Grad nochmal Zollstab in die Hand nehm* 


Zum an die/ in die Wand(von hinten die Kabel) wär das extrem geil.
Aber das Teil zu transportieren trau ich mich nicht


----------



## killer89 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Und wie wär's mit Induktion für den Strom? Am besten entsprechende Andockstellen gleich überall in der Wand einbauen, wenn das Haus errichtet wird, dann muß man nie wieder ohne Strom auskommen ^^


Wie willstn da was induzieren? 
Allein schon die Verdrahtung dürfte sehr kompliziert sein...

MfG


----------



## BeerIsGood (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Ich hab doch keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, ich weiß nur, daß da Strom über eine Distanz übertragen wird


----------



## errat1c (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Und wie wär's mit Induktion für den Strom? Am besten entsprechende Andockstellen gleich überall in der Wand einbauen, wenn das Haus errichtet wird, dann muß man nie wieder ohne Strom auskommen ^^



Die Idee von dir ist gar nicht so dumm..und du wirst lachen, so sieht die Zukunft wirklich aus und wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, ist sowas schon vorgestellt worden.



killer89 schrieb:


> Wie willstn da was induzieren?
> Allein schon die Verdrahtung dürfte sehr kompliziert sein...
> 
> MfG



Wieso sollte sowas sehr kompliziert sein? Die stromgebende Quelle liegt in der Wand(Spule o.ä.) und die ist auch nicht "kompliziert". Der Fernseher selber muss dann nur noch eine magnetische Einheit haben, die die Spannung dann erzeugt. Kochfelder sind auch nicht kompliziert!


----------



## killer89 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Nein, aber Kochfelder sind auch dicker und die passenden Töpfe haben afaik auch relativ dicke Böden  
Jetzt stelle man sich mal den TV vor, dann wär der Vorteil des dünnen Panels auch wieder dahin... 

Und ob sich Magnetismus und Induktion etc. mit anderen HiFi-Gerätschaften (Verstärker, Boxen) noch so gut verstehen, wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.

Außerdem ist für eine einigermaßen "starke" (hört sich kagge an) Induktion eine Spule mit viele Wicklungen nötig und am Besten mit Eisenkern... 
Nur Magneten machen noch keine Induktion, nur um das klar zustellen, auch wenn du das vermutlich mit deinem Post meintest errat1c

MfG


----------



## errat1c (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*



killer89 schrieb:


> Nein, aber Kochfelder sind auch dicker und die passenden Töpfe haben afaik auch relativ dicke Böden
> Jetzt stelle man sich mal den TV vor, dann wär der Vorteil des dünnen Panels auch wieder dahin...
> 
> Und ob sich Magnetismus und Induktion etc. mit anderen HiFi-Gerätschaften (Verstärker, Boxen) noch so gut verstehen, wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.
> ...



Warten wir ab, dann können wir weiter diskutieren. Wie Induktion funktioniert weiß ich, glaube ich, und das liegt vielleicht daran dass ich Physik und Elektrotechnik studiere...hm...verrückt...


----------



## killer89 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Sollte ja auch kein Vorwurf oder derartiges sein, ich hab ja auch gesagt, du wirst sicher wissen, wovon du sprichst, nur kommt es für jemanden, der gänzlich unwissend ist halt so rüber, dass man nur ne spule und nen Magneten braucht. 

Was ich aber im Physik-LK gelernt habe, brauche ich zur Induktion immer noch zwei Leiterschleifen (Wand und TV) und die müssen ja doch sehr fein sein, um das Gehäuse des TV nicht unnötig zu "verdicken", zumindest so, damit man nicht den Vorteil des dünnen Panels hergibt.
Meine Vermutung wäre halt, dass die Leistungsaufnahme nicht gedeckt werden kann, wenn man das Gehäuse halt auch sehr dünn halten wollte... 

Was ich eigentlich sagen will: NOCH sind wir mMn nicht weit genug, um den Fernseher mit Induktion zu betreiben, ohne den Fernseher dicker zu machen, als mit einem externen Netzteil (dann läge halt unten das Netzteil irgendwo rum).

Aber ich denke auch, dass wir hier etwas ins OT rutschen oder?

MfG


----------



## errat1c (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Du hast sicherlich Recht mit deiner Vermutung. Wie gesagt, wir sehen wo die Entwicklung hinführt, aber irgendwann wird es komplett kabellose Elektrikeinheiten geben (müssen?!).
Ja, also btt


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Ich frag mich, wie es mit der Verwindungsteifigkeit aussieht, denn da kann man ja kaum etwas stabil bauen.


----------



## neuer101 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Erstmal bezweifel ich dass das Ding überhaupt mal produziert wird. Ich will garnicht wissen was der in der Produktion kostet. Ob man da heutzutage überhaupt Gewinn rausschlagen könnte? Wahrscheinlich eher was für die Zukunft.

Dann der Preis. Der Bildschirm wird wahrscheinlich (schätze ich mal) mehr als das 4fache eines "normalen" Flachbildschirms kosten, und die sind ja schon recht dünn. Also da kauf ich mir lieber einen der 3cm dicker ist und dafür vllt die Hälfte kostet .

Und ganz ehrlich, wer braucht sowas? Aufhängen kann man auch einen dickeren Bildschrim und ich glaube kaum, dass jemand unter so akutem Platzmangel leidet...


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

denk nur an die armen studenten, die auf 11m² ihr gesamtes leben unterbringen müssen. Da ist jeder zentimeter gold wert


----------



## neuer101 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Genau, und die können sich den natürlich erst recht leisten ...


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Bald gibt es sicher ausrollbare TV´s die so dünn wie Papier sind, die kannste dann zusammenfalten und in die Hostentasche stecken


----------



## skdiggy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

das wär interressant.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Nette Sache, ist zwar wohl noch eher dazu gedacht zu zeigen was möglich ist, aber sonst durchaus gelungen und realistisch. Und ich denke mit Mini-HDMI, oder irgendeiner Art schlankem DisplayPort und diesen Miniausführungen der Coaxialkabel kann man das Gerät auch betreiben


----------



## Scorpioking78 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LG präsentiert 2,6mm dünnes 42 Zoll-LCD-Panel*

Ist schon ein tolles Ding, dieses Display.
Selbst wenn man eine exrtra Box hat, um NT und Anschlüsse unterzubringen, so läßt sich diese doch viel leichter unter Putz verbergen, als einen kompletten LCD in der Wand zu versenken, damit es bündig wird.


----------

